# Cheap m************ on Christmas Eve



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Jesus f****** Christ get your own f****** food.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Jesus f****** Christ get your own f****** food.


Closed at 6:00.
Threw company party.
Home now.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Jesus f****** Christ get your own f****** food.


I declined well over a hundred orders and accepted two and both of them f****** sucked.

Chinese food restaurants up to their eyeballs with Jews having Jewish Christmases all of the orders delayed by at least 30 minutes. What a train wreck.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Jesus f****** Christ get your own f****** food.


Don't swear on Christmas eve. Wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> I declined well over a hundred orders and accepted two and both of them f****** sucked.
> 
> Chinese food restaurants up to their eyeballs with Jews having Jewish Christmases all of the orders delayed by at least 30 minutes. What a train wreck.


Betting your casual racism and nasty attitude is probably more of an indication of your life experience (other people reacting to you not mistreating you) than of everyone else being against you.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Jesus f****** Christ get your own f****** food.


Wrong attitude

We want as many customers ordering through the apps as possible.

Decline unprofitable orders.



nosurgenodrive said:


> I declined well over a hundred orders and accepted two and both of them f****** sucked.
> 
> Chinese food restaurants up to their eyeballs with Jews having Jewish Christmases all of the orders delayed by at least 30 minutes. What a train wreck.


After 20 declines, why waste your time?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Wrong attitude
> 
> We want as many customers ordering through the apps as possible.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, we can't change people's mentality, there will always be ungrateful cheap people, the best thing we can do is reject the low ballers, move on and accept those that are worth it and try our best to give a good service to make them happy and for them to keep using the delivery service.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Jesus f****** Christ get your own f****** food.


So you chose to work and are complaining customers wanted food delivered?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Betting your casual racism and nasty attitude is probably more of an indication of your life experience (other people reacting to you not mistreating you) than of everyone else being against you.


There was no racism on display. Merely an indication of whom is running the business, and who is purchasing from it. And FWIW, chinese or Jewish, neither are a race.

If you're going to act like a woke leftist snowflake idiot that's fine, but, at least understand the terms your dear leader puts in your mouth for you before you speak them.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Betting your casual racism and nasty attitude is probably more of an indication of your life experience (other people reacting to you not mistreating you) than of everyone else being against you.


Careful, the unblinking eye of people who are definitely not xenophobic bigots, but "realists" and "free-thinkers" who are "just telling it like it is," is upon you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Get used to these low offers.
Its only to get worse . Unemployment is expiring with many people.
No jobs That pay more then min wages for unskilled .
Crime rate is already rising . Now were getting the no tip food never arrived . scam.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

LOL. Someone's upset at the term Jewish Christmas, which is a term for Chinese food and a movie on Christmas and Christmas Eve because everything's closed. It is a term coined by Jews. 

Are the terms temple and kosher now racist too? The term Jew itself? Give me a break.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/embr...order-chinese-food_l_5fd8f6bdc5b690d5d307c7d0
https://www.jewfaq.org/xmas.htm
*Go out for Chinese food*
Many Jews go out for Chinese food on Christmas. In fact, Justice Elena Kagan mentioned this in her Supreme Court confirmation hearings: when a senator asked her where she was on Christmas, she said, "You know, like all Jews, I was probably at a Chinese restaurant." Someone even wrote a song about Jews eating Chinese Food On Christmas. In fact, there was a joke sign where the "Chinese Restaurant Association" thanked the Jewish People that our G-dinsists that we eat their food on Christmas! The Chinese do not celebrate Christmas any more than we do, so most Chinese restaurants are open on Christmas. In Philadelphia and New York, there are several kosher-certified Chinese restaurants to choose from, so that even the most observant Jew can eat Chinese on Christmas. Of course, during the pandemic, you'll probably want to do take-out... Inconveniently, the sunrise-to-sunset Fast of Tevet falls on Christmas in 2020, so you'll want to get your take-out on Christmas Eve or Christmas night.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Careful, the unblinking eye of people who are definitely not xenophobic bigots, but "realists" and "free-thinkers" who are "just telling it like it is," is upon you.


You not only misspelled "racist" , but also "closed minded". 
And once you learn to pronounce it correctly,

rude·ness
/ˈro͞odnəs/

noun
1.
lack of manners; discourtesy

, you will stop spelling it "just telling it like it is".



ANT 7 said:


> There was no racism on display. Merely an indication of whom is running the business, and who is purchasing from it. And FWIW, chinese or Jewish, neither are a race.
> 
> If you're going to act like a woke leftist snowflake idiot that's fine, but, at least understand the terms your dear leader puts in your mouth for you before you speak them.


You should get an education then, as Jewish is most certainly a race as is Chinese.

Seriously, how do you not know this.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I drove some Christmas Eve and Chris day from 3 o 7 pm. On the eve had some decent offers and made $95 in 4
5 hours. But Christmas Day nothing but $3 and $4 offers till 5 pm. Then some $8 and $9 but the few restaurants open had long waits. No one has food ready. So at 7 when I got to last stop and she said 20 minutes i just cancelled and went home. Wound up with $55 in 3 hours.

I was amazed though at all the cruddy offers. I just kept declining


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone remember how great New Years was?My key wont go in the ignition for .70 cents a mile on a holiday.


----------



## Gunther Slaus (Dec 27, 2020)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Betting your casual racism and nasty attitude is probably more of an indication of your life experience (other people reacting to you not mistreating you) than of everyone else being against you.


Why do you fasley accuse him of racism?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I've noticed in the morning and afternoon the tips are really small or none at all. The evenings are where the money's at in this job.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> I've noticed in the morning and afternoon the tips are really small or none at all. The evenings are where the money's at in this job.


...Which is why I don't work afternoons. The idea is, people tend to spend more money at dinner time, and dinner menus typically are also higher-priced items from some restaurants. When I did a 'trial run' for afternoons, my net pay was 30% higher at night with tips/fares, that says a lot, at least in my market.


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

To those who cry "racism" at every petty disagreement: you have thoroughly diluted the impact of the word.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You not only misspelled "racist" , but also "closed minded".
> And once you learn to pronounce it correctly,
> 
> rude·ness
> ...


I can't really believe I am answering this, but, Judaism, is the act of practicing the Jewish religion. Anyone of any race can be Jewish.

You sound like those liberals who call people that criticize Islam racists. That is another religion as well, and any one of any race can practice Islam.

Chinese is a national identifier, like British or Cambodian. Asian is the race.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Gunther Slaus said:


> Why do you fasley accuse him of racism?


Really?
Read his comment. 
If you don't see the blatent antisemitism (which is racism) then you are most likely also a racist.



ANT 7 said:


> I can't really believe I am answering this, but, Judaism, is the act of practicing the Jewish religion. Anyone of any race can be Jewish.
> 
> You sound like those liberals who call people that criticize Islam racists. That is another religion as well, and any one of any race can practice Islam.
> 
> Chinese is a national identifier, like British or Cambodian. Asian is the race.


Ah, yes another person that doesn't understand that when someone says "the Jews" that person is not referring to the religion that others can join. 
Just like your strawman about Islam. 
When people want to ban people from traveling from "Islamic Nations" they don't mean the blondes and blue eyed among them. They aren't referring to them because of their religious practice (Islam being one of three Abrahamic faiths that all preach peaceful existence).

But continue to deny that such racism exists. 
Pretend that what you just said is 'actually' what is in the heart of those who use words like Jewish and Islamic to reference not practitioners of faith but cultural hereditary traits of flesh and blood.

Because your false denial obviously is more powerful than truth.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> You not only misspelled "racist" , but also "closed minded".
> And once you learn to pronounce it correctly,
> 
> rude·ness
> ...


, Judaism is not a nation. People are free to convert into Judaism; once converted, they are considered the same as if they were born Jewish. This is not true for a race.



Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Really?
> Read his comment.
> If you don't see the blatent antisemitism (which is racism) then you are most likely also a racist.
> 
> ...


, Judaism is not a nation. People are free to convert into Judaism; once converted, they are considered the same as if they were born Jewish. This is not true for a race.

https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/are-jews-a-nation-or-a-religion


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Racism is a fake construct used by the political left to be utilized solely in situations where the argument from other side has them stumped and looking stupid, a very common occurrence these days, such as in this thread..

I live part time in another country as large as the US, where I am a minority race as a caucasian. No issues there whatsoever, and frankly, now that the "election" is over, where has BLM (that is nothing more than a marxist trojan horse using racism as a cover) gone anyways ???? George Soros must have stopped writing cheques for protesters this year already.

But don't you worry though, Joe BIden will fix all that if he lives long enough, and/or his dementia doesn't get any worse. And if it does, you can have Kamala Harris, who won 2% of the total democratic votes in the primaries, try to solve the problem. She isn't even black either......heh, but was chosen because she has the preferred genitalia and a similar skin tone (but that was neither racist nor sexist, as it was done by democrats, you do understand that very important distinction. don't you ?).

Nothing will happen though, as the left needs a ready and willing populace to be kept poor, uneducated, and on the government dole. It's the use of such falsehoods like racism, that they keep these people in their camp, for had they been allowed to develop and grow and prosper, they'll eventually realise that *not voting democrat* is the way to a better future.

It's what every communist government does.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Really?
> Read his comment.
> If you don't see the blatent antisemitism (which is racism) then you are most likely also a racist.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure our Creator and the the Saviour of our world JESUS would disagree with your apparent obsession with skin color. Love your brothers an sisters. We are all created by him.. God bless you.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I judge people by the contents of their character, but anytime I see them accurately for being bad souls, they usually blame it on race and take no accountability for their actions.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I hate everyone. I'm a dog person lol


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Soldiering said:


> Pretty sure our Creator and the the Saviour of our world JESUS would disagree with your apparent obsession with skin color. Love your brothers an sisters. We are all created by him.. God bless you.


How am I obsessed with skin color?
Did you not know that people of Jewish ancestry come in all shapes sizes and colors.

Your comment is exactly what all the deniers that racism exist say while at the same time being racist themselves.

Also, "creator" and "saviour" is a bit of a stretch. 
I am pretty sure I don't need a magical "sky father" to respect all races (unlike the OP I am responding to who is absolutely an antisemite).

If, however, your morals only come to you from a book of mythology and not through reasoned thought and convictions you arrive to through logic on your own I would have to say that is a pretty weak point to argue from.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Humanity sucks


----------



## keithfd (Oct 12, 2020)

I swear every person that snitches or points out racism in everything are usually ****ed in the head with other shit. Everybody has there little circle and when your not in that circle your this or that lool.


----------

